# Trying Rockler Square



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm trying out the Rockler square. Seems good so far...


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Obviously it's a nice buy. It comes about (my equipment) 1/4 degree out of square. I'm sure that's for the clamp pressure.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been using those for about 3 or 4 years now. They are very good for their intended use. Do wish they had more sizes though.
I just checked again, mine check square inside and out.


----------

